# Todays Sketchy Setup



## Firstram (Feb 2, 2022)

We have all done it a time or six, might as well share this less than optimal setup!

I need to attach a 35# cast iron Kettle Bell to a hydraulic cylinder rod so, I'm starting with a 2" deep socket (at an odd angle of course).
With the odd angles, shape and height of this, I chose the drill press rather than build something to stabilize it on the Bport. A 2x4 block with a ratchet strap around the column was solid enough to NOT break any cutters. Started with a 1" deep annular cutter (cheaper) to give a guide for the 2" deep cutters. Drilled 2", 1 1/2" and 1" holes then chipped the waste out.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 2, 2022)

I get the wonky set up. I've had a few doosy's myself. I just can't imagine why you would need to put that on the end of a hydraulic cylinder.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 2, 2022)

I use kettle bells at the gym,  they don't lift themselves.


----------



## Firstram (Feb 3, 2022)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I get the wonky set up. I've had a few doosy's myself. I just can't imagine why you would need to put that on the end of a hydraulic cylinder.


This way I only have to lift it once!












Film business, I'm yanking it through a wall as if someone threw it.


----------



## Orangetruckman (Feb 3, 2022)

Firstram said:


> This way I only have to lift it once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where’s the fun in that??? ;D


----------

